# Hi, I'm new



## Cattails5 (May 20, 2014)

I just found this site (don't know why it took me so long.) I've had cats my whole life and can't imagine life without them.

I'm currently "cat mom" to 11 kitties ranging in age from 3-15. I also have 2 bearded dragons that provide intensive interest to my cats (they watch them play in their cages and like to cuddle up to the heat lamps too - I've replaced a lot of light bulbs!) My son has a red tail boa but I try to ignore the fact that a snake lives in my house.

I work as assistant manager in an independent pet retail store. I'm the pest that is constantly trying to get more cat products in.

Thanks for letting me join in.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome!!!

OH!!! 11 cats!?!? Just in case you see this thread... 10cats2dogs, you have competition!  

I dont blame you for ignoring having a snake... xD ewie. I hope you enjoy it here!!

And oh oh oh, i just gotta see pics of all your kitties, and names!  if you dont mind ^_^ definitly must have your hands full!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Yes, pictures would be lovely!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Cattails!
Yep! You got me beat by one! 
(But I have two dogs! )
I have a 20 year old Bull snake!
And I think Bearded dragons are really neat!
I agree with BrittyBear! We want to see pictures of your Clowder! You could share a pic or two of your "Beardeds" as well!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard! I love the fact you have 11 cats, you remind me of one of my cat lady friends here.. I say cat lady as a total compliment, we are both 'crazy cat ladies' and can talk to one another about anything and we aren't judgemental towards one another as a non-cat person would be. ;p

She and I both were apart of the 'sixers club' as we call it, since we both owned six cats, but she's now up near your end of the woods now.. she's going to be a part of the 'niners club' now haha. They took in a kitten to work on socializing her a little more and fell inlove, so she's adopting her and the two fosters shes had for over a year.  It's wonderful.
I'd totally be at 10 (or 11) in a heartbeat if my boyfriend didn't make me have more self control, haha.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there Cattails5!
Welcome! OOOhmigosh, I never thought there'd be someone to beat 10cats2dogs, lol. 
Let me congratulate you on having _eleven kitties_, how awesome is that?
Alrightee, you're now officially indebted to show us the proof with photos!! :wink: Just kidding! But we love cats here, so what did you expect, really??
And of course your bearded dragons are welcome to be in any snapshots too, heh.


----------



## Cattails5 (May 20, 2014)

okay - I gotta figure out how to post pictures lol. As far as names go - Midnight and Flame turn 10 in July, but we've had them the longest. We got them as kittens for my kids. They are littermates - but they couldn't be more different. Midnight is a classic mini house panther, Flame is red tabby bobtail.

Fireball and Thunderbolt are 8, Fireball's birthday was last month, Thunderbolt this. Fireball was a ginger and white kitten that I waited for because my daughter had decided she wanted to name a kitten Fireball. I went to the adoption center to pick him up and there was this cage of little black and white Maine Coons, the volunteer was playing with a little one and the curly white whiskers in that little black face - I was overwhelmed with the cuteness and then she handed him to me... the adoption counselor laughed and pulled out a second set of papers and said he's going home too. Yup - took them both home. They joined a household of the elderly cats I'd had. The olders all lived to over 19.

Treeno is 7. He's my soul cat. I've never had a connection with a cat like him. He's a special needs brown mackerel tabby Norwegian Forest mix. I "met" him on petfinder by accident when a friend said go see my new kittens. Well Treeno was the face of the rescue - I drove 12 hours to MD to get him. His rescue saved him from the pound and spent 1800 to get a diaphragmatic hernia fixed. I brought him home with a tentative IBS diagnosis. He's healthy now. I believe in the power of good nutrition! (And a lot of love)

Shadow is a black Maine ****/Himalayan mix, he's 6. He was not supposed to be part of my family. I went with a friend for her to pick up HER cat. But she didn't mesh with the one she planned to adopt. While all that was going on, my daughter fell in love with Shadow and Shadow fell in love with me.  He's a jealous sort. He is very high strung and causes all the drama in our house.

Tiger and Sebastian are 3 year old tabbies, Tiger's more brown, Seb more dark gray. Sebastian I got from a friend who had 2 litters of kittens accidentally (his mother and aunt are now fixed.) His mom was half Siamese so Sebbie has the pointy oriental look. Tiger was a feral kitten that was found in a boat when we brought it home from winter storage. He was originally supposed to be a friend's kitten but he and Sebbie became best friends and my friend let him come home with me and Sebbie. They aren't brothers in the sense of litter mates but they grew up together and are still a bonded pair (more so than Flame and Midnight.)

Lucky is 15. I adopted him at 13. He's a big grey long hair. He was a 5 time returnee to the shelter my store fosters cats for. The second time he showed up in our foster room I took him home. So he's older, so he's got special needs (allergies - again, amazing what good nutrition will fix!), so he's a bit high maintenance. He still deserves love and care. Ok, so he had a reputation of a bit of a biter. He's all love now. But it took about 6 months for him to really trust me. And I did get bit (not bad) a few times in the process. 

Sassafrass is a little black and white medium hair feral I took in as a service project basically. Her caretaker had passed away and she needed somewhere to go. I consider her formerly feral now, she isn't super excited about being petted but we can touch her and she sleeps in my bed, I can brush her etc. She's my only girl.

Jeremy - oh goodness, gorgeous cat, I call him my Weegie wanna be. He's got a lot of Norwegian Forest traits but he's a rescue from the streets so we'll never know. He's a patch tabby and white. The adoption worker called him "multi color" on his paperwork. The most stunning green eyes a cat has ever had. Thing is - I already had 10 cats. I didn't plan on another. I was putting on an adoption event at my store for the rescue I got Thunderbolt and Fireball from. I was just helping unload crates... And the volunteer said oh - he's says he's going home with you. I laughed. But he lay in his cage and ignored everyone who was interested in his gorgeous self all day. Except me. I got purrs and mews and paws reached through bars to hold my hand. I held out for half the day... But what could I do - the cat decided!

I really want to rescue a Persian - but they all seem to be declawed, or single cat family or whatever so I'm just waiting for it to find me. I was kind of sticking with males but now that Sassy is here and doing okay I would probably take a female though I think males have better personalities.

Oh the dragons - are Norbert and Falcor. I bought Norbert from my store, I've wanted one for awhile and he was really sweet and has the prettiest markings. Falcor (who might be Cinders instead I'm not sure lol) is one a friend bought and his wife flipped out about it so I ended up with it. I said it could stay as long as he and Norbert got along okay otherwise he could surrender it back to the store. Norbert is ok with sharing his enclosure so I have the two of them. They are still juveniles, I hope they get along as they grow. But I got a second hand tank in case someone has to move out.

The snake is Cassiopeia. I have no idea how my son decided on that for a snake (or why he wanted a snake.)


----------



## Cattails5 (May 20, 2014)

I posted a photo album - but I have only the free membership so only 10 photos - I got Seb and Tiger in one together so all the cats are there. The dragons will have to wait til after payday and a membership upgrade.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh i love your cats' names!!! And how you all met ^_^ thats so awsome. Lolz... now if i can figure out how to view an album on here i can see them xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow cattails! I'm amazed by your introductions to all of your kitties! They all seem to be "inherited" through your daughter or friend or someone else! I really enjoyed reading it, and do hope you do find your Persian someday!

Thanks for joining here and becoming part of our community!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Loved reading your intro post about how you and your cats got together. Looking forward to seeing your advice as you must have lots of cat wisdom to share and to other stories of your cats


----------

